# Vostok Amphibia Diver... Mmm... Not So Diver... (p



## faroscin (May 4, 2005)

Hi all, I've bought a brand new Amphibia actually wanting to use it for snorkeling. As I always do with a new WR watch, I've put it in a plastic bottle full of water and left there for half an hour (yeah, I know, sounds dumb...).

After a minute out of the water, the watch was full of moisture. Being a very cheap watch, not wanting to go to the postal office and wait for the watch to be repaired on the other side of the world and, last but no least, being like a 5 year old boy, I've opened the watch, let the movement dry and started making some test on the case...

Well, if I put the case into water whitout the movement, it doesn't show traces of moisture inside, but it gets in as soon as I unscrew the crown...

I'd like to know from you guys if you had experiences like this and if someone ever opened an Amphibia, to tell me if my crown is right...










As you can see in the pics, there's only one gasket inside the tube, but nothing in the crown's head (hope I'm making myself clear), maybe is missing?










Thanks for the help,

Fabrizio


----------



## faroscin (May 4, 2005)

oh, sorry, I was forgetting...

I'm new to this forum, I've read a lot but never posted... anyway, hello everybody.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum









Its a shame your having problems with your Vostok









I have one that ive been scuba diving with and it was fine..



> but it gets in as soon as I unscrew the crown...












I am assuming the crown was done up tight before your problem?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've not taken my Amphibian in the water, but this is because the crown/tube assembly is less than inspiring. In fact, I'll be flipping the watch (sort of, you'll see) purely because of this.

Welcome to the forum, Fabrizio. Sorry that your first posts are for a watch problem. We'll be expecting better in the future


----------



## fusee (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi,

I think it would be OK if you install a rubber "O" ring inside the crown. Roy should be able to get you a small bottle of Ettic sealing grease. I'd also smear the case gasket with it too.

Russian equipment and watches are excellent value for money but they do sometimes suffer from poor quality control.

I beleive that the Vostok Europe range are better built and utilise the same movement.

Fusee.


----------



## faroscin (May 4, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I am assuming the crown was done up tight before your problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, the crown was well sealed...

mmm... if you had diving with your own amphibia, I'm afraid mine is obviously faulty.


----------



## faroscin (May 4, 2005)

Nalu said:


> I've not taken my Amphibian in the water, but this is because the crown/tube assembly is less than inspiring.


I hope regular ones have a gasket in the crown, because water resistance is usually provided by that, not screw down crown... if they rely on a metal threads, I think water resistance becomes a question of luck...



> In fact, I'll be flipping the watch (sort of, you'll see)


what do you mean? sorry, my english isn't good, not my language...


----------



## faroscin (May 4, 2005)

fusee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think it would be OK if you install a rubber "O" ring inside the crown. Roy should be able to get you a small bottle of Ettic sealing grease. I'd also smear the case gasket with it too.
> 
> ...


I'd like to go that way, but I have no idea of what kind of gasket would fit the crown and how to make a measurement to get the size... tips?

btw, thank you all


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

How is the crown /srem released from the movement?

If its easy Ill pull mine out







and see if I can see a seal


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There should be a gasket in the crown.

Did you buy this watch from me ?


----------



## faroscin (May 4, 2005)

jasonm said:


> How is the crown /srem released from the movement?
> 
> If its easy Ill pull mine out
> 
> ...


it's a bit messy to put it back, because you have to screw in while you push the stem release, that is quite hard...

no need to do this anyway, I see roy has found the answer (see next post)

thanks a lot


----------



## faroscin (May 4, 2005)

Roy said:


> There should be a gasket in the crown.
> 
> Did you buy this watch from me ?
> 
> ...


damn... I was right...

no roy, didn't bought the watch from you, but from a reputable seller on the bay.

now, do you have any idea what kind of gasket I need to put in that crown?

if so, can I buy it from you with some kind of gasket grease?

thanks a lot for the picture, at least you confirmed that the little I know about watches is right


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> no roy, didn't bought the watch from you, but from a reputable seller on the bay.


If he is reputable why not drop him a email to explain the situation? the watch may be buggered now


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

faroscin, I'll sell you this new crown with stem for 5 UK Pounds. Email me if interested.

I can sell you a pot of grease but I'm sure you can find some silicon grease locally. ?


----------



## faroscin (May 4, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > no roy, didn't bought the watch from you, but from a reputable seller on the bay.
> 
> 
> If he is reputable why not drop him a email to explain the situation? the watch may be buggered now
> ...


already wrote him, he said the watch is under warranty, to send it back for a check to a vostok dealer...

but I'm not a patient guy, so while I was waiting for his reply I started looking at the watch... then I grasped the case opener... then, all of a sudden the watch movement was in the movement holder and the empty case was in a bottle full of water. don't know what happened, I blacked out just for a sec...









so I wrote him back, and told him not to worry, that I'm gonna keep the watch as it is. after all I don't think it's his fault, it's probably poor quality control.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

You were unlucky and got the model that Stanislav at the factory assembled when he was in a hurry to go home to Ivanna... (and humpalot)

Mine has been fine for two years swimming and snorkeling...

the gaskets should be renewed now and again though its less hassle to buy a new one.


----------



## faroscin (May 4, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> You were unlucky and got the model that Stanislav at the factory assembled when he was in a hurry to go home to Ivanna... (and humpalot)












thanks, a laugh will save us all...


----------

